#ubuntu-ngo 2010-10-11
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi highvoltage
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek starting in 13 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-10-12
<dholbach> good morning! :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-10-13
<dholbach> Good morning! :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-10-14
<dholbach> Good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-10-15
<dholbach> good morning! :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-11
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> http://datawithoutborders.cc/events/nykickoff/
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-10-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-10-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-10-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-10-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-10-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-10-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-10-07
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning daniel
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-10-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-10-09
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-10-10
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-10-11
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning Dan
<MooDoo> dholbach: is this a script that when you login it says morning? ;)
<dholbach> no
<MooDoo> ;)
